# σαλάτα



## SerinusCanaria3075

καλησπέρα:

How do you say in Greek: _chicken salad_ and _Caesar salad_?

κοτόσαλατα?
καίσαρας σαλάτα?

(Is there a difference between "σαλάτα" and "τρώξιμα"?)

ευχαριστώ.


----------



## princessartemiss

Yes, the Greek equivalent of "chicken salad" is kotosalata,
but I've never heard anybody attempt to translate caesar salad,

You would most probably just say:

"Mia ceasar."


----------



## princessartemiss

And "τρωχιμα" is what I think you're trying to say.
It means snacks/foods in general.

Like when  you go to the grocery store.
You'd say:

"Παω για τρωχιμα"

Hope that helps!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Interesting. So ""τρωχιμα"" means snacks/food (_tentempié_/_alimento_ in Spanish), although I couldn't find it in the dictionary.

"τρώξιμα" on the other hand shows up as an alternative to _salad_, so I'm wondering if "σαλάτα" is what you would see on a restaurant menu.

(is it true that the "χωριάτικη σαλάτα" is not very common in Greece other than in places of tourism?)


----------



## princessartemiss

Oh, well I've actually never heard that wherever I've been in Greece, so I guess it is a word, but "σαλατα" is the one that is used.


Hope that helps


----------



## princessartemiss

Oh and "χωριάτικη σαλάτα" is all we eat in Greece. Everyone orders it before the meal and it's put in the middle of the table and shared.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Really? So in Greece it's simply the traditional "village salad", whereas in the United States it's what they would call the "Greek salad", which I imagine is not the same. I wonder who named it _Greek_ when it's not even its native name. 
The "ρωσσική σαλάτα" is probably more or less the same everywhere, or maybe not.

(_κοτ*ό*σαλατα_ has stress on the _*o*_, right?)


----------



## anthodocheio

Wow! Lot's of things here... Princess, welcome to the forum!

_Caesar's salad_ is tranlated in Greek as _Σαλάτα του Καίσαρα._ (I couldn't say "Μία caesar!". I can't pronunce well this word...)
_Κοτοσαλάτα _is stressed.. as I just wrote it... 
_Τρώξιμα_ or _τρώχιμα_ is a word (or two words) I don't know, at all!

I agree with Princessartemiss about the χωριάτικη σαλάτα and I find it normal to be called "Greek salad". (This one I'd choose..) And...
Ρώσικη, maybe is not everywhere the same..

Bon appetite!


----------



## Vagabond

Perhaps by τρώξιμα and τρόχιμα you mean τρόφιμα..? That would indeed mean "stuff to eat/edible stuff".


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

I guess. My main doubt was if "σαλάτα" was the correct word to use for a restaurant menu, which now I know it obviously is.

τρόφιμα (groceries, consumables... like you said) and τρώξιμα (which shows up as "salad", but that's okay, I'm not worried about this word since I already know "σαλάτα" is the most common one)

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Gnosi

Hi everyone
I agree with everything you've said about the greek salad. I would only like to add that ρωσικη σαλάτα is not the same everywhere and the funniest of all is that it does not exist in Russia. They have a big variety of salads but none of them is the same as the Russian Salad served in Greek restaurants (neither is called 'Russian')!

(καλή όρεξη)
Gnosi


----------



## orthophron

> τρώξιμα


I think that somebody has wanted to construct the verbal adjective (-able) from "τρώγω" (eat) without noticing that the verbal theme in aorist is "φαγ-". eatable = φαγώσιμα.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

I agree with orthophron. This word does not exist in Greek.


----------

